# Clear coating spoons and harness blades



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

hey guys I painted up a bunch of Michigan stingers that lost there paint and while I was at it I did a bunch of custom harness blades what should I use for a clear coat automotive clear coat or thinned out epoxy I'm worried as not to add to much weight as it may affect the action any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Clear powder coat


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Clear powder coat? I paint blades and have been using automotive clear coat from spray cans with unsatisfactory results. Is this powder coat something I could use on top of Createx? 
Thanks


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I use it on top of createx. I've used a harbor freight powder coat gun and a heat gun and a Abrasive airbrush , both work, but I prefer the abrasive airbrush then you can control the thickness better . Just be sure to prime blades with high heat white primer or your colors will fade after you cure them .


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> Clear powder coat? I paint blades and have been using automotive clear coat from spray cans with unsatisfactory results. Is this powder coat something I could use on top of Createx?
> Thanks


I buy from here,i find the cheapest on sale,and I get 2 lb clear,i can mix my color.
get 4 basic colors and you can mix anythink,they have the liquid to mix with powder and brush that on.i never use that.i use only powder and mix that with clear to make candy effect.on jigs and blades and spoons.

http://www.powderbuythepound.com/powder-coating-powders/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

revpilot said:


> I use it on top of createx. I've used a harbor freight powder coat gun and a heat gun and a Abrasive airbrush , both work, but I prefer the abrasive airbrush then you can control the thickness better . Just be sure to prime blades with high heat white primer or your colors will fade after you cure them .


I've used a harbor freight powder coat gun,
regular or the magnetic gun ?
I use the magnetic gun for powder paint on blade and spoones and bake in toaster aven it worked good.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

moisture cure urethane or concrete sealer works good. e tech also. Search previous post there are lots on clear coats.


----------

